# Helmet stickers?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a brown RED HiFi and I'm debating putting some stickers on it. So I guess the question would be should I put some on there or keep it plain? Also, post some pictures of your stickered helmets if you have them. Thanks.:dunno:


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

Only if they're paying you to advertise for them. Otherwise you're a shill. Although you could argue that the sticker may provide an ever so slight increase in protection by distributing the impact.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

you mean it doesn't make you go faster? I was hoping to finally land a 1260 double cork with the number of stickers on my helmet...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A tattoo artist of mine just did a custom paint job on my helmet.... I will post pics once I get it back

I say custom paint jobs done by friends are cool as hell


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Mervin said:


> Only if they're paying you to advertise for them. Otherwise you're a shill. Although you could argue that the sticker may provide an ever so slight increase in protection by distributing the impact.


Dude, it gives you five extra horsepower! :cheeky4:

oh wait, this isn't a car forum... 


I'm personally putting some on mine, but nothing that I payed for and no companies that I don't actually have shit from. I think it makes it look a bit better... and in the end of the day, it's not a big deal what someone else thinks. :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

who gives a shit

it's your gear do what the fuck you want with it


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Man..

Do people really have no sense of style for themselves now adays?

Your asking the internet if you should put stickers on your helmet? Comon dude ..:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

stickers can weaken the plastic depending on the solvent they use
the link is for bike helmets, but i'm guessing they're similar in construction:

Bicycle Helmet Stickers

the instructions that came with my b2 snow pro-tec helmet said not to put stickers on it


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a few small ones on mine but I'm not a billboard and no one is paying me to put them on. If you want to and you like a company enough to advertise for them who cares. It's your helmet do what you want with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Didnt know it was uncommon to ask for opinions on a forum...I am going to do what I want to do...I just wanted to see what others helmets looked like. I just started snowboarding this season so if the stickers have magical powers im going to cover my fucking helmet...maybe even layers.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes I think you should, stickers help me keep my balance on rails. Just make sure you distribute them proportionately.


----------

